# No Longer Emotionally Attached to my



## twinnumber1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Husband of 20 years..when I think back ..never really was that much...he does not know how to be "sexy" and romantic..and over the years he has emotionally abused me and my daughter. I have been to counseling and so has he...he has tried to be more "attentive" but st ill have no strong emotional feelings towards him..especially about sex. Any suggestions?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Its hard to say much with so little detail.

My story is in my profile. My wife and I went to 10 months of counseling and she was 95% checked out of the marriage at 6 months in and unable to reconnect at 8 months in. She moved out for 2 months, and was able to reconnect after that. She needed the day to day space. We had more sex when separated than we had in a while and the dates were great. 

Anyways, you might need space before you can connect, but I can't tell with so little detail. 

I'm also terrible at being romantic. Your husband may never be great at it, but give him a list of stuff he can do. It took forever for me to learn how to be romantic in a way my wife wanted. I tried what I knew, but it took a lot of help from my wife to realize what she wanted.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Why not leave? End it already.  Sounds like you might be happier if you do.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Send him to my blog.


----------

